# Lemon Garlic Scallops



## Phoenix

https://www.jocooks.com/recipes/lemon-garlic-scallops/

Lemon Garlic Scallops

These Lemon Garlic Scallops are pan seared in butter and served in a delicious lemon garlic sauce! 10 Minutes is all you need for these tender scallops!

Servings: 4

Ingredients:

Scallops
1 1/4 lb scallops
2 tbsp olive oil
2 tbsp butter
1/4 tsp salt or to taste
1/4 tsp pepper or to taste

Sauce
2 tbsp olive oil
2 tbsp butter
5 cloves garlic minced
1/4 cup white wine
2 tbsp lemon juice from 1 lemon
1/4 tsp salt or to taste
1/4 tsp pepper or to taste

Instructions:

Remove the side muscle from the scallop the pat them dry with paper towels.

Heat the olive oil in a large skillet on high heat. Gently add the scallops to the skillet, making sure they are not touching each other. Season them generously with salt and pepper then add the 2 tbsp of butter to the skillet. Sear the scallops for 2 minutes on the first side then flip them over and cook for another 2 to 3 minutes on the other side. Season the other side with salt and pepper as well. They should have a golden crust on each side when they are done. Cook in batches if they don't all fit in the skillet. Transfer the scallops to a plate.

In another skillet (see notes) heat the olive oil over high heat then add the butter and cook until it melts. Add the garlic and saute for 20 to 30 seconds until it becomes aromatic. Don't over cook it, you don't want it to burn.

Add the white wine and lemon juice and season with salt and pepper to taste. Cook the sauce for another minute then turn off the heat. Add the scallops back to the skillet, including all the juices.

Serve immediately over pasta.

Recipe Notes:

Please note that in the pictures that's 2 pounds of scallops, but I changed the recipe to 1 1/4 pounds since most scallops are sold in 1 to 1 1/4 pound bags.

I used a Pinot Grigio white wine for this recipe, which also make a great wine to serve with.

While I used a different skillet to make the sauce, you could certainly use the same skillet and scrape the brown bits from the bottom to make the sauce with. I basically wanted a more clear sauce, but this is totally optional.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Unless I go to a market with a special seafood shop, I seldom see scallops and probably wouldn't pay the price anyway. I'll bet this would work very well with shrimp.


----------



## Phoenix

Yes, I'm sure that shrimp would be very good in this recipe. I can't afford scallops either. Mostly we get those tiny little bay scallops here and the sea scallops are over $20.00 a pound!!!!


----------



## LorettaHR

I recently made something quite similar to this, only it also called for 1/2 c chicken broth and (rinsed) capers. It was wonderful! I had never cooked scallops before. They were still frozen in the center when I initially fried them, but came out well done and not chewy.


----------



## eikeat

This really looks yummy.


----------

